# Trivia 4/25



## luckytrim (Apr 25, 2019)

trivia 4/25
DID YOU KNOW...
More than one-third of men and women in a relationship have  hidden cash from
their significant other.

1. The Country Rock band, New Riders of the Purple Sage, was  composed of
members of what other band ?
2. Which gemstone's signature color is purple?
3. How old is a Filly when she becomes a mare ?
4. The study of mushrooms is called... what ?
5. What does the name 'Australia' roughly translate  as?
(Hint; Two Words)
6. In the Arabian Nights which huge bird was encountered by  Sinbad the
sailor ?
7. Bob Dylan upset the Folk Music world by playing an electric  guitar at what
music festival ?
8. Robert Mugabe was president of which African country in  2005?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Tectonic plates move less than 3 inches (17 cm) per  year.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Grateful Dead
2. Amethyst
3. Five, but in some countries the age is four
4. Mycology
5. 'South Land"
6. the Roc
7. Newport (R.I.) Folk Festival
8.  Zimbabwe

TRUTH !!
Tectonic plates move less than 3 inches (17 cm) per year.  However, a
tectonic plate movement of just 20 cm is enough to set off a  major
earthquake, such as the 6.9 Kobe earthquake in 1995.


----------

